# Fiberglass Rods



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

For those of you that like 'glass rods or have wanted to try a fiberglass rod, I just wanted to pass on that Cabela's has their line of Fiberglass rods on sale for $60.O0.

Cabela's Glass Rods


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Great deal! Really like that handle. Depending on who you ask, I unfortunately have two fiberglass blanks that are waiting to be built.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I have the 5'9" 3wt and love it. It's a bluegill machine. It's a good caster too. I was casting straight into a headwind before a rainstorm hit and had no issues. I got a Redington Drift 3/4 and Cortland Sylk WF3F line on mine.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jhammer said:


> I have the 5'9" 3wt and love it. It's a bluegill machine. It's a good caster too. I was casting straight into a headwind before a rainstorm hit and had no issues. I got a Redington Drift 3/4 and Cortland Sylk WF3F line on mine.


I bought two of these same rods myself - one for me and one for my daughter. I put the little J.A.Forbes magnesium reels on them and they balance very nicely for a good price. Line is Orvis Wonderline WF3F. You are correct - they are bluegill slaying machines, but they also handle the typical bass just fine as well. The bend makes it feel like you're reeling in shark too.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

These rods are almost all gone, and that's it for the series. Cabelas will have a new Glass series out in the next month or so. The new models look nicer. The 5'9" 3wt is still there, but there will be a 6'2" 2wt, and a 7' 3wt available too. Price will be around $120.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ive got a few glass rods, including a cabelas. havent used it. yep, theyre ugly.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jkurtz7 said:


> These rods are almost all gone, and that's it for the series. Cabelas will have a new Glass series out in the next month or so. The new models look nicer. The 5'9" 3wt is still there, but there will be a 6'2" 2wt, and a 7' 3wt available too. Price will be around $120.


Im thinking pretty strongly about one of those new 2wt and 3wt cabelas rods... but you know me Jeremy - Im an ultralight fanatic.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Patricio said:


> Ive got a few glass rods, including a cabelas. havent used it. yep, theyre ugly.


Any of them too ugly for you then just give them to me. Especially those real ugly brown ones .


----------

